# Atlas Micro Jacker setup - what I have learned



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I decided to start a fresh thread to show and tell about a few things, especially for someone that tries to mount a 30 etec short shaft. When I purchased my jack plate, I also ordered the clamp on motor adaptor as my 30 e-tec is a clamp on motor. So far so good ............ I thought.

Here is the jack plate by itself looking at the motor side of the plate.










Here is the plate with the top and bottom adaptor pieces in place (but not bolted)










So here is the issue. The 30 etec short shaft has a very short clamp bracket from the top of the transom (or the adaptor in this case to the center of the bolt holes is only around 4 inches) So that falls at the bottom of the top adaptor piece, nowhere near the bottom plate where they intend for you to bolt the motor to. So I think I'm going to weld these two pieces together and drill new bolt holes to bolt it down. Anyway I hope this will help people in the future understand what the adaptor plate is and how it works. I think I'm still going to be happy with this unit.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

There were zero pictures on the interwebs of how the clamp-on adaptor fit on the plate itself. It is two piece to slip over the top of the jack plate and then tightens up with two countersunk allen head screws. In addition to that, it though bolts on either side of the jack plate.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How much does all that weigh?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

yobata said:


> How much does all that weigh?


They advertise 23 pounds but getting on the scale with and without it I was coming up with 26 pounds. With the adaptor I was getting 29 pounds.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Sublime said:


> They advertise 23 pounds but getting on the scale with and without it I was coming up with 26 pounds. With the adaptor I was getting 29 pounds.


Did you call Bob's and tell them. Seems they need to know and may machine another clamp on for you as future purchasers may have same problem.
Joe


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Not a Bob's plate.


----------

